# Do I have to have a show saddle?



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm going to a decently big show in a couple weeks, and I don't have a show saddle at the moment. I usually use my trainer's show saddle if she doesn't mind, but that same weekend she's using the saddle for a different show. I have my trusty old round-skirted barrel saddle that I ride in usually, but it's not fit for a show like that. What would you suggest I do? I really want to be competitive at that show, and I'm afraid if I show in my barrel saddle I won't have a very good chance. What would you do?


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

Bump?...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, you are going to have to ride perfectly and everything else better be perfect and cleanly turned out. Yes, you have a chance, just make sure your performance is flawless and your horse is groomed to the nines. They will not mark you down for your saddle, but it will take away from the overall picture if your rides are not good or everything else is equal, it might be the deciding factor.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Depends on what show it is. Western or English. Over here it is pretty much unheard of to enter a English show in a western saddle (your style on English showing may be different to ours) If we dont have a show saddle we use a dressage saddle. There really is not much difference. I show in my Collegiate Post Graduate dressage saddle and it is fine. But again, as you didnt say what type or style of show it was, I can't help much sorry!


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

PintoTess said:


> Depends on what show it is. Western or English. Over here it is pretty much unheard of to enter a English show in a western saddle (your style on English showing may be different to ours) If we dont have a show saddle we use a dressage saddle. There really is not much difference. I show in my Collegiate Post Graduate dressage saddle and it is fine. But again, as you didnt say what type or style of show it was, I can't help much sorry!


 Western  ..but I'll remember that for when I show English (which isn't very often, but I do it occasionally!) Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Well, you are going to have to ride perfectly and everything else better be perfect and cleanly turned out. Yes, you have a chance, just make sure your performance is flawless and your horse is groomed to the nines. They will not mark you down for your saddle, but it will take away from the overall picture if your rides are not good or everything else is equal, it might be the deciding factor.


 Thanks. Better start grooming now, then... :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahh woops my bad! Sorry for the misunderstanding! 

Good luck with your show!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

I would discourage using a barrel saddle. Barrel saddles make it very difficult to ride in the correct position for pleasure, horsemanship, and the like. 

If you can borrow even a plain training saddle, you would be better off.


----------

